# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  الإصابات والإيقاف صداع مزمن في رأس تركيا قبل مواجهة ألمانيا

## ابو نعيم

*

أكد ويليام جايارد المتحدث باسم الاتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم (يويوفا) اليوم الثلاثاء أن تركيا لم تطالب الاتحاد باستدعاء أي لاعب بديل للمباراة أمام ألمانيا غدا بمدينة بازل السويسرية في الدور قبل النهائي لكأس الأمم الأوروبية (يورو 2008).

وقال جايارد خلال مؤتمر صحفي بالعاصمة النمساوي فيينا "لم يصل إلينا أي طلب من الاتحاد التركي لكرة القدم بشأن إحضار لاعبين لتعويض غياب اللاعبين الموقوفين والمصابين (في صفوف الفريق)".

ويعاني فتحي تيريم المدير الفني للمنتخب التركي من النقص العددي في صفوف الفريق بسبب الإيقاف والإصابات.

وأكد المدرب التركي أنه قد يكون لديه 12 لاعب جاهز فقط وحارسي مرمى قبل المباراة أمام ألمانيا.

ورفض اليويفا أمس الاثنين دعوى الاستئناف المقدمة من تركيا بشأن عقوبة الإيقاف في مباراتين التي تعرض لها الحارس التركي فولكان دميريل.

وتعرض فولكان للطرد خلال المباراة التي فاز فيها الفريق على نظيره التشيكي 3/2 ضمن منافسات المجموعة الأولى بسبب دفعه للمهاجم التشيكي يان كولر على أرض الملعب.

وسيفتقد الفريق التركي جهود كل من تونكاي سانلي وأردا توران ودميريل وإيمري اسيك بسبب الإيقاف بينما يغيب عن صفوف الفريق كل من إيمري جونجور نهاد قهوجي بسبب الإصابة.

وتحوم الشكوك أيضا حول مشاركة كل من سيرفيت سيتين وإيمري بيلوز اوجلو وتومير ميتين وأيهان أكمان.

وأكد تيريم أنه ربما يضطر للدفع بالحارس الثالث للفريق تولجان زينجين في إحدى المراكز الأخرى خلال المباراة إذا تطلب الأمر ذلك.
منقول
*

----------

